# Keystone Jacks.. Compatible with Levton QuickPort?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have to do a re-wire of my central switch area...
Adding more stuff  Need to make it look cleaner.

Looking to fill in some blank spaces with more F-Connectors.

Looking at:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10426&cs_id=1042605&p_id=6544&seq=1&format=2

Because they are a fraction of the price, that I used to buy at (10 years ago).

My rack is the Levton QuickPorts... anyone know if the Keystone's will fit in them?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have to do a re-wire of my central switch area...
> Adding more stuff  Need to make it look cleaner.
> 
> Looking to fill in some blank spaces with more F-Connectors.
> ...


 Yes, They Will work--How ever, for peace of mind-DO an online chat with mono price Tech support for reassurance-It should take a couple of minutes.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, there are lots of generic keystone inserts that will work with most QuickPort frames. There IS an exception, though: Leviton makes some 6-port single wallplates, and almost none of the generic inserts will work, due to the configuration of the punch-down panel on the insert. Only the (patented) compact design of the Levitons will work in those. And it's possible that there are other frames where the ports are closely spaced that would have the same issues.

Otherwise, the generics work fine.


----------

